# iMac G5 2° géné s'éteint tout seul



## sangamo (29 Mars 2008)

Oui je sais il y a déjà des posts sur ce sujet  mais sauf erreur de ma part ils ne répondent pas à mon problème.
Le problème d'alimentation signalé par babou2705 me semble plus grave car il n'arrive pas à rallumer son Mac et la solution signalé par OnyX ne correspond pas à mon modèle de Mac (il y a des problèmes sur des 1° génrations pris en charge par Apple, mais mon iMac est 2° génération).

J'ai eu des extinctions intempestives avant hier que j'ai d'abord attribuées au clavier bluetooth, mais j'ai eu une extinction avec un clavier filaire. Les premières extinctions intervenaient juste au démarrage. Ensuite elles semblaient intervenir avec la touche entrée (bloc numérique) 

Il m'a semblé aussi que cela intervenait souvent quand j'étais sur le logiciel "mail" et notamment quand j'examinais (sans les ouvrir) les spams  mais ??? puis j'ai vérifié les virus dans mail : rien.
Hier tout était OK, puis brusquement le soir une extinction.
Aujourd'hui rien pour le moment.

Alors une bonne âme aurait-elle une solution ou une amorce de piste ? ?
Merci


----------



## Laurent_h (29 Mars 2008)

sangamo a dit:


> Oui je sais il y a déjà des posts sur ce sujet  mais sauf erreur de ma part ils ne répondent pas à mon problème.
> Le problème d'alimentation signalé par babou2705 me semble plus grave car il n'arrive pas à rallumer son Mac et la solution signalé par OnyX ne correspond pas à mon modèle de Mac (il y a des problèmes sur des 1° génrations pris en charge par Apple, mais mon iMac est 2° génération).
> 
> J'ai eu des extinctions intempestives avant hier que j'ai d'abord attribuées au clavier bluetooth, mais j'ai eu une extinction avec un clavier filaire. Les premières extinctions intervenaient juste au démarrage. Ensuite elles semblaient intervenir avec la touche entrée (bloc numérique)
> ...



Quelle est la température du processeur en général, et quand il se coupe ?

Outils  : Temperature Monitor / iStatPro

Ta Ram fonctionne-t-elle bien ? Que dit le Apple Hardware Test ?


----------



## sangamo (29 Mars 2008)

Merci Laurent : la température du CPU tourne actuellement entre 57 et 58°C. J'étais à 47° quand j'ai chargé ce logiciel. Je l'ai affiché en rouge au milieu de l'écran : on verra en cas de coupure.
Pour Apple hardware test je suis un nul  : j'ai bien trouvé dans le disque 1 d'installation le fichier "à propos d'Apple Hardware Test" mais pas Hardware lui-même. Je suppose qu'il faut redémarrer avec ce disque touche option enfoncée et que je vais ensuite avoir le choix pour sélectionner AHT ?
Si tu peux me confirmer ? Merci 

NB : je monte en température 61°


----------



## Laurent_h (29 Mars 2008)

sangamo a dit:


> Merci Laurent : la température du CPU tourne actuellement entre 57 et 58°C. J'étais à 47° quand j'ai chargé ce logiciel. Je l'ai affiché en rouge au milieu de l'écran : on verra en cas de coupure.
> Pour Apple hardware test je suis un nul  : j'ai bien trouvé dans le disque 1 d'installation le fichier "à propos d'Apple Hardware Test" mais pas Hardware lui-même. Je suppose qu'il faut redémarrer avec ce disque touche option enfoncée et que je vais ensuite avoir le choix pour sélectionner AHT ?
> Si tu peux me confirmer ? Merci



Dans ton carton d'achat, tu avais 2 CD livrés, un avec le système, et un qui est l'Apple Hardware Test (c'est écrit dessus   ).
La procédure d'utilisation est celle que tu décris, sauf que la touche est 'C' pour booter sur le CD



sangamo a dit:


> NB : je monte en température 61°



rien d'alarmant alors.
La température de coupure est de 85°C


----------



## sangamo (30 Mars 2008)

Bonjour et merci de ta patience
Ce matin j'ai trouvé tout seul AHT : il a bien fallu. Cette fois-ci c'était la cata : il ne voulait plus du tout démarrer :afraid:. Il coupait juste après le bip sonore, parfois même avant. J'ai fini par le démarrer avec les touches pomme/alt/P/R  (au fait, elles font quoi ces touches ? elles désactivent des extensions ?); puis j'ai redémarré sur AHT.
Test entièrement bon !
Actuellement après avoir redémarré à la sortie de AHT ça marche.
C'est vraiment l'énigme et le gros souci. Et bien sûr je n'ai pas voulu prendre l'extension Apple care (trop cher) et je l'ai acheté à l'Apple store.
Je trouve quand même qu'il est un peu chaud : je viens de voir s'afficher 72°  mais de toute façon ça n'expliquerait pas le refus de démarrer à froid !
à bientôt si tu as d'autres tuyau


----------



## Laurent_h (30 Mars 2008)

sangamo a dit:


> Bonjour et merci de ta patience
> Ce matin j'ai trouvé tout seul AHT : il a bien fallu. Cette fois-ci c'était la cata : il ne voulait plus du tout démarrer :afraid:. Il coupait juste après le bip sonore, parfois même avant. J'ai fini par le démarrer avec les touches pomme/alt/P/R  (au fait, elles font quoi ces touches ? elles désactivent des extensions ?); puis j'ai redémarré sur AHT.
> Test entièrement bon !
> Actuellement après avoir redémarré à la sortie de AHT ça marche.
> ...



Peut-etre une barrette de RAM défectueuse.
Tentes d'en enlever une, puis l'autre pour voir si ça change quelque chose.


----------



## sangamo (30 Mars 2008)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Peut-etre une barrette de RAM défectueuse.
> Tentes d'en enlever une, puis l'autre pour voir si ça change quelque chose.



Mais si c'était une barrette AHT l'aurait bien détecté ? non ? 
La mise à jour de la PRAM n'a rien fait. Mon Mac était en veille et je viens de le relancer ; température affichée 30° et il s'éteint immédiatement. J'ai redémarré : pas de problème (pour le moment).
Je vais essayer la réinitialisation de la SMU. Puis je passerai aux barrettes. Mais je ne voudrais pas que le remède soit pire que le mal en endommageant la barrette (j'ai 2x512 mais d'origine). Il y a aussi (dixit Apple) la pile de secours qui peut poser problème.


----------



## sangamo (2 Avril 2008)

Bonjour Laurent
A titre indicatif (ça pourrait servir à d'autres) la solution du problème : Dimanche soir après mon dernier message, mon ordinateur s'est définitivement éteint. Apple m'a aiguillé sur le réparateur agréé le plus proche qui a diagnostiqué une alimentation fusillée ; réparation en un jour. J'ai récupéré mon mac aujourd'hui.
Donc ce genre de symptôme peuvent faire craindre une panne d'alimentation (coût : 215). ou même de la carte mère (le technicien a du démonter pour être sûr que c'était l'alim').
Cordialement et merci pour tes renseignements.


----------



## Clarky (2 Avril 2008)

Salut, sur un iMac G5 première génération, j'ai EXACTEMENT les mêmes symptomes : je suspecte soit l'alim soit la carte mère.... Un technicien me l'a aussi confirmer, reste plus qu'à leur rapporter...:sick:


----------



## Sly54 (2 Avril 2008)

sangamo a dit:


> Bonjour Laurent
> A titre indicatif (ça pourrait servir à d'autres) la solution du problème : Dimanche soir après mon dernier message, mon ordinateur s'est définitivement éteint. Apple m'a aiguillé sur le réparateur agréé le plus proche qui a diagnostiqué une alimentation fusillée ; réparation en un jour. J'ai récupéré mon mac aujourd'hui.
> Donc ce genre de symptôme peuvent faire craindre une panne d'alimentation (coût : 215). ou même de la carte mère (le technicien a du démonter pour être sûr que c'était l'alim').
> Cordialement et merci pour tes renseignements.



J'ai eu la meme chose avec aussi un iMac G5 c'était l'alimentation. Par contre je n'ai payé "que" 100 ou 105  TTC (réparation faite dans un centre agréé Apple, CMA ou CMMA ou CMAA...).

Sly54


----------



## Sly54 (2 Avril 2008)

Clarky a dit:


> Salut, sur un iMac G5 première génération, j'ai EXACTEMENT les mêmes symptomes : je suspecte soit l'alim soit la carte mère.... Un technicien me l'a aussi confirmer, reste plus qu'à leur rapporter...:sick:



... pour continuer avec ma petite histoire : le centre Technique a d'abord changé la carte mère (pris en charge par apple) et vu que les symptomes étaient tjs là, changement d'alim (à ma charge) et depuis tout roule !

Sly54


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Avril 2008)

sangamo a dit:


> Bonjour Laurent
> A titre indicatif (ça pourrait servir à d'autres) la solution du problème : Dimanche soir après mon dernier message, mon ordinateur s'est définitivement éteint. Apple m'a aiguillé sur le réparateur agréé le plus proche qui a diagnostiqué une alimentation fusillée ; réparation en un jour. J'ai récupéré mon mac aujourd'hui.
> Donc ce genre de symptôme peuvent faire craindre une panne d'alimentation (coût : 215). ou même de la carte mère (le technicien a du démonter pour être sûr que c'était l'alim').
> Cordialement et merci pour tes renseignements.



Content que ça se solutionne pour toi


----------



## sangamo (3 Avril 2008)

Clarky a dit:


> Salut, sur un iMac G5 première génération, j'ai EXACTEMENT les mêmes symptomes : je suspecte soit l'alim soit la carte mère.... Un technicien me l'a aussi confirmer, reste plus qu'à leur rapporter...:sick:



Je te donne les tarifs pour la carte mère : 800 . Autrement dit si c'est ça autant changer l'ordinateur.


----------



## Clarky (3 Avril 2008)

C'est vrai que pour 800, vaut mieux le virer, mais sur ebay j'ai trouvé un vendeur des US spécialisé dans les pièces détachées pour Mac : Alim *Neuve*: 63 $ + 30 $ de frais de port = 60  : ça vaut le coup d'essayer....


----------



## sangamo (4 Avril 2008)

Salut Clarky
Cool le prix (quoique l'alim elle-même on ne me l'a été facturée que 80&#8364; HT) ! Mais tu la montes toi-même sur ton Mac ?  
Par ailleurs il y a le diagnostic : et là il faut un spécialiste ! Comment vas-tu savoir que c'est la carte mère ou l'alim' ?
Le Centre agréé que j'ai contacté prend 75 &#8364; HT de l'heure (1° heure non divisible)  &#8230; j'ai naïvement pensé que c'était des prix standards Apple. Bon je me suis peut-être fait arnaquer. Mais par ailleurs  envoyer le Mac  ou le donner à un revendeur qui l'envoie (sans garantie d'un prix inférieur) c'était du 15 jours minimum. Et j'ai récupéré mon Mac le surlendemain &#8230;
Donne toujours ton site


----------



## Clarky (4 Avril 2008)

Voici la boutique du vendeur : http://stores.ebay.fr/dvwarehouse

Ils répondent très très vite, il suffit de bien préciser le modèle de machine (et le 220 V).

Quand à la manière de changer l'alim. voici la doc :

http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&ct=re...pSLQP4Dw4gUeDtT1w&sig2=LlEHlaxWUA3Fnl-zvdEWJQ

Pour la diagnostic, c'est vrai que c'est à pile ou face....:rateau:

Ciao


----------



## sangamo (5 Avril 2008)

Merci ! Et bien ce sera pour la prochaine fois


----------



## ambrine (5 Avril 2008)

J'ai eu le même problème sur mon iMac, mais le problème est référencé chez Apple!

C'est un défaut qui a été pris en charge gratuitement dans mon cas !!!!

J'ai un iMac G5 2ème génération (dit ALS: Ambiant Light Sensor).

Je vais chercher mon post sur le sujet.
- un premier
- chez Apple


----------



## sangamo (5 Avril 2008)

ambrine a dit:


> J'ai eu le même problème sur mon iMac, mais le problème est référencé chez Apple!
> 
> C'est un défaut qui a été pris en charge gratuitement dans mon cas !!!!
> 
> J'ai un iMac G5 2ème génération (dit ALS: Ambiant Light Sensor).



Alors là je ne comprends plus car Apple dit bien que:
_"Les numéros de série de certains ordinateurs iMac G5 de deuxième génération se situent dans le niveau supérieur des fourchettes indiquées ci-dessus. Ce programme n'affecte que les iMac G5 de première génération."
_
Il va falloir que je contacte Apple car après le message de Clarky et sa notice de changement de l'alim je trouve SCANDALEUX que l'on m'ait demandé 75 (plus 15 de prise en charge) HT pour changer l'alim : en fait il y a 10minutes de travail tout au plus


----------



## Clarky (5 Avril 2008)

Effectivement le problème est évoqué ici :

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac...ensionprogram/



> Les systèmes affectés présenteront l'un des symptômes suivants liés à la vidéo ou à l'alimentation :
> Affichage vidéo brouillé ou déformé
> Aucun affichage vidéo
> Aucune alimentation


Dans ce cas, Apple prend en charge la réparation, seul problème : il faut que celà intervienne dans les trois ans après l'achat .... sauf si nécessaire 



> Le programme restera valable pour les ordinateurs iMac G5 pendant trois ans après leur date d'achat originale. Apple continuera à évaluer les données de réparation et prévoira des extensions de réparation supplémentaires si nécessaire.


----------



## Clarky (22 Avril 2008)

Clarky a dit:


> Voici la boutique du vendeur : http://stores.ebay.fr/dvwarehouse
> 
> Ils répondent très très vite, il suffit de bien préciser le modèle de machine (et le 220 V).
> 
> ...



C'est Pile : ça marche impecc...

Livraison Hyper-rapide en 7 jours après le payement ! A recommander +++

Coût total : 99 $ + 49 $ frais de port = 92 &#8364; 

Durée de l'opération : 9 min 50 sec lol


----------

